# How many of you have written about your favorive car show?!



## Ivan Tihohod (Nov 1, 2010)

I have today and would like to ask you do you think? 

The TOPIC is: Why does your favorite TV show appeal to people and how.( ESSAY 1000 t0 1500 words.)

_Compelling and abrasive _​ 

_There are over 1.5 billion of them on the roads. We all have to buy one. But which one? Surely we turn to friends reviews and we try to drive one with a salesman bugging our ear. Eventually though those who are lucky find Top Gear – an ultimate car review show that you can either love or hate. Three English blokes, that all come from different backgrounds, tell you all about the car and more in an entertaining way. _
_How many times you’re driven a truck… through Canada… to the North Pole? Or will you ever find out how much time it takes a grey-haired lady to learn how to parallel park with the use of a hand brake and in a 180 degrees turn? You will find that out by watching Top Gear, that attracts and appeals to viewers by having three awsome presenters, and becouse of the unmentioned, but still very sugnificcant work of producers, cameramen, and editors. _​ 
_This show compels to the attention of all kind of viewers that are looking to get excitement and joy out of watching TV. It’s obscure and distracted to the different topics and at the same time it focuses on just that. I agree with Douglas Rushcoff that, "people are watching television itself"(p. 244), with a remote controll in their hads they "skimm through ten channels at a time"(p. 244). And Top Gear is proof of that. Leaving the viewer in "whatch mode" only, the show jumps around from Bugatti Veyron top speed test, to building amphibious cars and interviewing a celebrity all in the same episode. _​ 
_One of the three blocks, Jeremy Clarkson, a journalist in the past, has absolutely no limits. He’d be the person you would find wondering about the set, occasionally yelling out "Powaaa!" Some of the reviews he has done include chasing a new Corvette across the desert, with an Apollo helicopter and a machine gun. The conclusion he came up with is that the Corvette is FAST! Faster than the military helicopter, and faster than the bullet. It is actually these kind of reviews that make the ratings of the show go up._​ 
_He is the main guy of the show and is always rude and unsatisfied. To best describe it describe it I would put it like this: If you, want to become the most successful representers of the Top Gear show – sit around, do nothing, and occasionally drive really, really fast cars, you have to learn to always contradict yourself. Review a car and for the first 5 minutes be taken away by it and be astonished in every way, praising its engine and adoring the body lines. Then completely change your mind and at the end say something contradictional to everything you’ve just said plus a racist remark, something like "If the Germans would spend more time designing the interior details than invading Poland, it would be much much better."_​ 
_Jeremy Clarkson is one part of the show, although the creator, he wouldn’t be successful without Richard Hammond. This guy, in sometimes sarcastic appeal of the show every so often called the Hamster, and is "mighty 3’1" tall!" (quote by Jeremy Clarkson). And he is the one who always tries to bring Clarkson back to his senses. The show is about reviewing sports cars and transportation and he is the only one with background in racing, and also the most likable one. The interesting episode to me is made with this guy ending up going to the hospital ( eppisode 1, Jan 28, 2007)._​ 
_He drives fast cars for living buy that wasn’t enough, as long as there was something faster he had to try it. This time he came to United States to set the land speed record on a car with a jet engine! That’s 4,000 Horsepower! He had a run, two in fact, but without the afterburner which more than doubles the power. He almost stops himself talking to the camera but the eagerness to try it, overcomes the senesces and consciousness, so he is ones again strapped himself to an engine that is capable of turning up 10,000 horsepower with a push of a button. All goes well until the 10__th second, the left front tire pops – the car is off the road, spinning and the viewers see his head dig into the ground with the speed over 250mph… All this was shown on a special episode when Richard Hammond came back, safe and fully recovered. It’s a part of the show and people who watch it constantly, fans, get connected to the show they live through terrifying moments and they enjoy all the other moments the presenters exemplify. It is also favorite of many because the only way he addresses the accident, by making fun of himself and reminding people to listen to the consciousness. _
_Also there is the third guy - James May. In contradictory forfillment he is presented always come and peaceful. He has long hair, dressed up in a 60s style jacket, and ussually has a philosophical way of approaching things. He enjoys playing piano and has earned a nickname "Capitain Slow" being __often mocked for a poor sense of direction, shown getting lost many times through out the course of the series, including on the race tracks__. And thats exactly why the producers thought, he should be the one to test the top speed of the fastest production car - Buggaty Veyron. He went out the the secret VW auto track in Germany and took it to the speed of 268 mph(Series 9,2010). _
_Although there are cool people to talk about, the show the camera men and editors have a lot to do with its appeal. The viewers today look for something extraordinary not unusual. There are always gorgeous scenery and views that are breathtaking. The writers are coming up with things to do that involve a lot of destructions and collisions – most of which are either conducted or done by Jeremy Clarkson. There is caravan destruction, car canon and soccer games with "little Toyotas"(__Series 8 - Episode 5)__. It’s appealing to viewers to watch something most of us will never be able to do. And because it’s done by a guy who never has enough and is backed by a one of the biggest budgets in the BBC there is always a little twist. Often when something needs to be modified and/or doesn’t fit and needs to be properly machined or worked on, there is Jeremy’s voice behind the camera, "Where is my Hammaaa…?" which is filed or edited in, so there could that humorly satirical parts, on which so many are hooked on. _​_The writers and the producers of the Top Gear understand what tellevision became today and they try to appeal to viewers from that direction too. In Bart Simpson: Prince of Irreverence Rushcoff clams that the remote control, " has changed all that. With an expenditure of perhabs.0001 calories the anxious viewer is liberated from tortuous program and free to watch another program"(p. 243). The action of the guys jumps from reviewing the new hot hatchback, to taking Buggatty Veyron to the top speed, and again to crossing the English Channel on self built amphibious cars. What Rushkoff would see as "programmed"(p. 242) viewers want to see what will each one of those sections end with so they keep watching, and the representers make it interesting – interacting and making fun of each other. _

_BBC’s Top gear show created many interesting and appealing ways to review cars and because of that it became the most remarkable show to me and many others. It possesses the qualities of the show for today, jumping around the reviews and fun trivia all troughs the episode. The presenters are fun and entertaining people, and there is a lot to learn from it. Top Gear appeals to people by combining ordinary road tests, and opinions with particularly extraordinary circumstances. By remaining dismissive and compelling, not a technical car program, the Top Gear show will always keep its appeal._



Help on any global changes accepted...
_Copywrite Protected I.T._


----------



## Ivan Tihohod (Nov 1, 2010)

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]Don't be dismayed by the opinions of editors, or critics. They are only the traffic cops of the arts.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+1]Gene Fowler[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Jinba ittai (Nov 1, 2010)

I love love love this show!  And your article is spot-on.  Informative show, with loads of entertainment.  And you don't even need to be a car-lover!  The antics are more than enough to hold an audience - the gorgrous metal is just icing on the cake.  My favorite is the Deadliest Road special...especially when Clarkson is on that tiny narrow portion of the road...I think my heart stopped the entire scene!!


----------



## Hawke (Nov 1, 2010)

** Moved from Writing Discussion**


----------

